
Internet outage takes down Twitter, Netflix, PayPal and many others - protomyth
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/netflix-twitter-internet-down-not-working-broken-paypal-ebay-facebook-instagram-a7374506.html
======
squozzer
I did not know so many services depended on DynDNS. Especially major apps.
Figured they had their own DNS or used someone less "retail."

Someone might have found the Internet's carotid.

------
lun4r
yeah so unfortunately independent.co.uk is down too from here :(

